# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Using the pineal gland to induce lucid dreaming?

## topten35

Has anyone elese had success in doing this?  Activating your pineal gland to induce lucid dreams?  I did this last night before bed and this morning and both dreams were lucid, i didn't do much in the first dream but i had lots of fun in the dream i had this morning.  But any way, what i did was before going to sleep i closed my eyes, and looked at the point between my eyebrows.  I figured since the pineal gland prodcues or secrets or whatever the word is meletonin, i would fall asleep fast, and it sure didn't take long for me to fall asleep.  I'd say about 15 minutes, I know there's been other threads about the pineal gland but i think this one is different; so who elese has had success doing this?  I know there has to be someone.

----------


## Lucid-Balloon

I tried doing that once, but whenever my eyes were looking in the direction of the pineal gland it was hard to keep my eye lids shut.

----------


## topten35

Maybe a good idea would be to press your eyes down as you look at the pineal gland, maybe that should work because that what i did and it worked.  But you don't have to look there the whole night, i just did it for a few minutes almost 10 minutes just to produce enough melatonin to induce sleepiness or to help you sleep, hopefully it'll work.

----------

